# Менять vs. изменять



## bubulac

Hello,
Is there a difference between менять/поменять and изменять/изменить?
Any particular situation when one would be preferred to the other?

Thanks,
Cristian


----------



## Q-cumber

bubulac said:


> Hello,
> Is there a difference between менять/поменять and изменять/изменить?
> Any particular situation when one would be preferred to the other?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cristian


Hi Cristian,

*поменять* (Sуnonym: *обменять *) is the perfect form of the verb *менять...* 
Я хочу поменять причёску  <my hairstyle>. Я не хочу менять причёску. 

and 
*изменить* is the perfect form of the verb *изменять...* accordingly.

*Я ничего не хочу изменять <a number of changes is implied > в своей жизни.*   VS  *Я хочу полностью изменить* <to complete the action once> *свой стиль жизни.*


----------



## emci-emci

As a kind of addition to what Q-cumber wrote:

You should also remember that the word "изменять/изменить" in some contexts means *betray *or *break one's oath*, or *be unfaithful *(to) smb.

There are some fixed phrases where менять/изменять/заменять cannot interchange:
Это ничего не меняет. - This doesn't change anything.
Коней на переправе не меняют. - One shouldn't swap horses in midstream.
Etc.
If you try to say изменять in the above phrases, they may sound as odd ones.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bubulac

But if I use поменити or изменити, they can be equally used with the meaning "to change", there is no difference, right?
Thanks,
Cristian


----------



## domkrat

bubulac said:


> But if I use поменити or изменити, they can be equally used with the meaning "to change", there is no difference, right?
> Thanks,
> Cristian



Spelling: поменять, изменить

When you mean "to replace", you should say "поменять".
When you mean "to modify", you should say "изменить".

As _emci-emci_ said, there is also a number of fixed phrases where only one of them could be used.

And there are also some situations when both could be used interchangeably.


----------



## Russianer

Глагол "изменять"-от слова изменение,измена. Употребляется, например, в значениях: 
1)Она изменила мужу с любовником.
2)Она изменила родине. 
3)Она изменила прическу.

Глагол "менять"-от слова "мена" употребляется в значении обменивать.
Например,в значении: 
1)Она меняла доллары на евро.
2)Она хотела менять шило на мыло.


----------



## emci-emci

Well, resuming all above:
You can say:
Она поменяла(Past or Present Perfect)/меняла(Past Simple or Continuous)/сменила(Past or Present Perfect) доллары на евро.
But you cannot say:
Она изменила доллары на евро.
You can say:
Она сменила/изменила/поменяла/меняла причёску.

And I do agree with domkrat about the general meaning of изменять as modify and менять - as replace.


----------



## Hoax

emci-emci said:


> Well, resuming all above:
> You can say:
> Она поменяла(Past or Present Perfect)/меняла(Past Simple or Continuous)/сменила(Past or Present Perfect) доллары на евро.
> But you cannot say:
> Она изменила доллары на евро.
> You can say:
> Она сменила/изменила/поменяла/меняла причёску.
> 
> And I do agree with domkrat about the general meaning of изменять as modify and менять - as replace.



    You can say она изменила доллары на евро. But the meaning is different. For example in one variant of invoice the accountant had put dollars as a currency.


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> you can say она изменила доллары на евро. But the meaning is different. For example in one variant of invoice the accountant had put dollars as a currency.


 
Нет, не говорят в народе "изменила доллары на евро".
Говорят "поменяла доллары на евро."

Например, изменить рисунок- это не значит поменять рисунок.
Изменить рисунок- значит внести правки, изменения,перерисовавать.
А поменять рисунок- это иное, это отдать рисунок кому то взамен на что-то другое.


----------



## Hoax

russianer said:


> Нет, не говорят в народе "изменила доллары на евро".
> Говорят "поменяла доллары на евро."
> 
> Например, изменить рисунок- это не значит поменять рисунок.
> Изменить рисунок- значит внести правки, изменения,перерисовавать.
> А поменять рисунок- это иное, это отдать рисунок кому то взамен на что-то другое.


Ну и с чего вы это взяли? Вот вам гипотетическая ситуация: 
начальник орет на подчиненного, почему мол партнеры жалуются на недоплату, а тот оправдывается "не виноват я, их бухгалтерша - дура, прислала мне инвойс на оплату в долларах, а в следующем инвойсе изменила доллары на евро. Я не доглядел, оплатил в долларах, получилась недоплата."


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> Ну и с чего вы это взяли? Вот вам гипотетическая ситуация:
> начальник орет на подчиненного, почему мол партнеры жалуются на недоплату, а тот оправдывается "не виноват я, их бухгалтерша - дура, прислала мне инвойс на оплату в долларах, а в следующем инвойсе изменила доллары на евро. Я не доглядел, оплатил в долларах, получилась недоплата."


 
Так в данном контексте  речь о мошенничестве, а не о нормальной ситуации. В данном контексте, изменила -как производное от слов измена, предательство.


----------



## Hoax

russianer said:


> Так в данном контексте  речь о мошенничестве, а не о нормальной ситуации. В данном контексте, изменила -как производное от слов измена, предательство.


Какое предательство? Во фразе "измените в уравнение двойки на пятерки, что бы уравнение было правильным" кто кого предал?


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> Какое предательство? Во фразе "измените в уравнение двойки на пятерки, что бы уравнение было правильным" кто кого предал?


 
Это уже другой контекст.
Например, изменить уравнение- это один контекст, но изменить жене-это уже совсем другой контекст, изменить родине- это третий контекст, изменить прическу- это четвертый контекст, и у каждого из этих контекстов глагола "изменить" будут разное значение и разный смысл.


----------



## Kolan

russianer said:


> 1)Она меняла доллары на евро.
> 2)Она хотела менять шило на мыло.


Граждане, *меняйте* шило на евро! Доллары - на мыло! (С) Колян. :d

Здесь нельзя сказать *поменяйте*, так как действие не предполагается быть законченным.


----------



## Hoax

russianer said:


> Это уже другой контекст.
> Например, изменить уравнение- это один контекст, но изменить жене-это уже совсем другой контекст, изменить родине- это третий контекст, изменить прическу- это четвертый контекст, и у каждого из этих контекстов глагола "изменить" будут разное значение и разный смысл.



Изменить валюту, так же как изменить цифру - один и тот же смысл.

Обмануть, предать, найти любовницу - изменить + дательный падеж: изменить друзьям, изменить себе, изменить жене, изменить стране.
Модифицировать, внести изменения - изменить + винительный: изменить дату рождения в паспорте, изменить валюту оплаты, изменить себя.

Я сейчас в Китае, у меня на руках доллары и нет евро. Не могла бы Вы в счете изменить евро на доллары или юани, чтобы я не потерял деньги при обмене валюты.
Я не изменю долларам, как бы Европа не старалась.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Граждане, *меняйте* шило на евро! Доллары - на мыло! (С) Колян. :d


Колян, а вы своим вниманием ни одну тему, я смотрю, обойти не можете. Надо обязательно вставить что-то, даже если не по делу. Это что, комплекс экспата, рожденного в союзе или обыкновенное постонабивательство?


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Колян, а вы своим вниманием ни одну тему, я смотрю, обойти не можете. Надо обязательно вставить что-то, даже если *не по делу*. Это что, комплекс экспата, рожденного в союзе или обыкновенное постонабивательство?


Я люблю форум, и этим всё сказано. (fyi: Личности участников здесь обсуждать запрещено.)

А почему, собственно, "не по делу"?


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> Я сейчас в Китае, у меня на руках доллары и нет евро. Не могла бы Вы в счете изменить евро на доллары или юани, чтобы я не потерял деньги при обмене валюты.
> Я не изменю долларам, как бы Европа не старалась.


 
Так это в контексте изменить в счете.
А если меняют не счет, а меняют банкноты наличные, то  говорят 
глаголом "поменяйте": например, фразу в магазине "разменяйте мне эту пятитысячную купюру тысячерублевками" не скажут "измените мне эту пятитысячную тысячными.."

Или ,если при поездке в Японию меняют в обменном пункте наличные российские рубли  на наличные японские иены, то тоже не скажут глаголом "измените", а скажут поменяйте мне рубли на иены.


----------



## Hoax

Russianer said:


> Так это в контексте изменить в счете.
> А если меняют не счет, а меняют банкноты наличные, то  говорят
> глаголом "поменяйте": например, фразу в магазине "разменяйте мне эту пятитысячную купюру тысячерублевками" не скажут "измените мне эту пятитысячную тысячными.."
> 
> Или ,если при поездке в Японию меняют в обменном пункте наличные российские рубли на наличные японские иены, то тоже не скажут глаголом "измените", а скажут поменяйте мне рубли на иены.


Вы в каком-то своем мире живете. Кто говорит об обмене денег? Вы утверждали, что нельзя сказать "Она изменила доллары на евро". Я пытаюсь это опровергнуть "You can say она изменила доллары на евро. But the meaning is different. = сказать можно, только смысл другой будет". Дальше пример идет, из которого, на мой неискушенный взгляд, понятно, что меняют не наличку в обменнике, а буковки на бумажке. Теперь объясните мне, пожалуйста, к чему тут последовавшая критика?


----------



## Russianer

hoax said:


> Вы в каком-то своем мире живете. Кто говорит об обмене денег? Вы утверждали, что нельзя сказать "Она изменила доллары на евро". Я пытаюсь это опровергнуть "you can say она изменила доллары на евро. But the meaning is different. = сказать можно, только смысл другой будет". Дальше пример идет, из которого, на мой неискушенный взгляд, понятно, что меняют не наличку в обменнике, а буковки на бумажке. Теперь объясните мне, пожалуйста, к чему тут последовавшая критика?


 


Если имели в виду деньги в виде буковок на бумажке , то верно сказали, там сказали бы "измените" доллары на евро.
А если бы речь шла о наличке- там уже сказали бы "поменяйте" доллары на евро.


----------



## domkrat

hoax said:


> прислала мне инвойс на оплату в долларах, а* в следующем инвойсе изменила доллары на евро*.


На мой слух, это просто сугубо разговорный вариант, вместо более длинного и более правильного такого:

_*Внесите* *изменения* в инвойс: *поменяйте* слово "доллары" на слово "евро"._


----------



## Hoax

domkrat said:


> На мой слух, это просто сугубо разговорный вариант, вместо более длинного и более правильного такого:
> 
> _*Внесите* *изменения* в инвойс: *поменяйте* слово "доллары" на слово "евро"._


Суть не в том, разговорный это вариант или нет, а в том, существует он или нет и на сколько он употребим. На мой взгляд, вполне, ошибки я не вижу.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> _*Внесите* *изменения* в инвойс: *поменяйте* слово "доллары" на слово "евро"._


По-моему, лучше сказать: 

*замените* слово "доллары" на "евро".

(Слово "слово" в повторении уже не нуждается.)


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> По-моему, лучше сказать:
> *замените* слово "доллары" на "евро".


Согласен.
(По значению "замените" = "поменяйте")


----------

